# WP Team Transe24



## Sook (13. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
hat jemand Lust, ein Transalp-WP-Team mitzugründen bzw. teilzunehmen?
Hab' bisher noch an keinem WP teilgenommen, würd' mich aber schon mal reizen. 
Wie sieht's aus? Gibt es unter den TA-Bike-Fahrern Interessenten?
VG


----------



## Jakten (14. Oktober 2015)

Winterpokal? 
Erklär mal bitte kurz was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sook (14. Oktober 2015)

Kurz zusammengefasst: bis zu 5 Leute aus dem Forum können ein Team gründen, um Punkte für's Radfahren und einigen sonstigen Sport im Winter zu sammeln, als Motivation sozusagen. Geht vom Nov bis Ende März.
Alles weitere hier http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## sbradl (20. Oktober 2015)

Hast du da irgendwelche Ziele oder solls nur just-for-fun sein?


----------



## Sook (20. Oktober 2015)

Nur just-for-fun, ich habe da keine Ambitionen auf vordere Plätze . Aber ist doch vielleicht mal ganz nett, schwarz auf weiß zu sehen, was man so in der "unschönen" Jahreszeit an Sport, vor allem Radeln natürlich, schafft und sich doch mal vom Sofa aufrafft. Und in einer Gruppe ist es bestimmt noch netter.
Und bei Schnee bin ich eh raus...


----------



## sbradl (20. Oktober 2015)

Also ich fahr bei jedem Wetter. Bei Schnee ist es besonders lustig. Wenns um nix geht bin ich dabei


----------



## Sook (20. Oktober 2015)

Na das ist ja super, wäre ja schön, wenn sich der ein oder andere noch zu einer Teilnahme hinreissen lassen könnte.
Wie gesagt: es geht um nix als Spaß .
Vielleicht sind die aber auch zu ehrgeizig??


----------



## Jakten (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich tracke nie mit, wäre vllt ein Ansporn. Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter, außer bei Regen losfahren, das mag ich nicht.


----------



## Sook (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre auch bei fast jedem Wetter, außer im strömenden Regen und Glatteis. Schnee ist aber auch nicht so mein Ding, dann lieber -5° und Ostwind .
Die Punkte werden ja nach Fahrzeit (ohne Pausen natürlich) vergeben und nicht nach Kilometern. Also einfach nur auf die Uhr gucken. Das Ganze basiert ja eh auf Vertrauen, da es ja nicht zwingend notwendig ist, die gefahrene Route über Strava hochladen. Nur wenn man einen Nightride-Pokal erhalten will .

Also,
@Jakten, bist du dabei?


----------



## Jakten (20. Oktober 2015)

Jo klar, dann mach ich mit ;-)


----------



## Sook (20. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön!
Dann können wir uns ja mal langsam Gedanken um unseren Team-Namen machen.
Mein Vorschlag: TA-Riders only
Weitere/bessere Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (21. Oktober 2015)

Teamname ist mir egal


----------



## Jakten (21. Oktober 2015)

Boa... kein Plan.
Ist mir auch eher egal


----------



## Sook (21. Oktober 2015)

Ok, dann lege ich das Team heute abend mal an ☺


----------



## likekiel (22. Oktober 2015)

Wäre auch dabei, falls noch Platz ist?
Teamname: Die Böcke? Transalptraum? Transalpträumer?... Transe24?


----------



## Sook (22. Oktober 2015)

Klar, Platz ist noch frei, herzlich willkommen 



likekiel schrieb:


> Teamname: Die Böcke?



Trifft nicht so ganz mein Geschlecht



likekiel schrieb:


> Teamname: Transalptraum? Transalpträumer?



Eindeutig zweideutig



likekiel schrieb:


> Teamname: Transe24?



Da müssen die anderen aber auf jeden Fall zustimmen

Transalp-Dream-Team?


----------



## Jakten (22. Oktober 2015)

Transalpträumer ist mein Favorit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sook (22. Oktober 2015)

Wenn's keine weiteren Gegenstimmen gibt, dann nehmen wir doch den Teamnamen "Transalpträumer".

Ich mach das am WE klar mit dem Team.


----------



## PurerLeichtsinn (23. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, habt ihr noch ein Platz frei? Ich wäre am start, ich kann jede Bonusmotivation gebrauchen...diesen Winter wird durch gefahren


----------



## sbradl (23. Oktober 2015)

Zur Motivation


----------



## Jakten (23. Oktober 2015)

Watt denn jetzt?
Transe24
oder 
Transalpträumer
?


----------



## PurerLeichtsinn (24. Oktober 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Zur Motivation
> *Bild



Man könnte meinen du würdest eine lässige Pose an dem Baum reißen, allerdings erzählt der Motion Blur am Reifen und die Bremsspur eine andere Sprache! 

Aber schicke Bilder


----------



## Sook (24. Oktober 2015)

PurerLeichtsinn schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, habt ihr noch ein Platz frei? Ich wäre am start, ich kann jede Bonusmotivation gebrauchen...diesen Winter wird durch gefahren



Ja da hast du richtig gezählt, 1 Platz ist noch frei.
Was fährst du denn für ein TA-Bike? Wir anderen "kennen" uns ja hier schon so ein bisschen aus dem Forum 



Jakten schrieb:


> Watt denn jetzt?
> Transe24
> oder
> Transalpträumer
> ?



Ich dachte, das wäre geklärt? Noch ist aber alles möglich


----------



## Jakten (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe meine Meinung geändert:
Transe24


----------



## PurerLeichtsinn (24. Oktober 2015)

Sook schrieb:


> Ja da hast du richtig gezählt, 1 Platz ist noch frei.
> Was fährst du denn für ein TA-Bike? Wir anderen "kennen" uns ja hier schon so ein bisschen aus dem Forum



Achso ehm. Dann kurz zu mir: Ich fahre einen 2015er Summitrider. Wird also eine Winterpremiere mit ihm  Ich komme ursprünglich aus Schleswig-Holstein und hab den im Frühjahr direkt aus Barmstedt geholt, damit ich hier in Hessen ein wenig Heimatpatriotismus versprühen kann


----------



## Sook (24. Oktober 2015)

So, 2. Versuch: Wenn's keine Gegenstimmen gibt, lege ich das Team "Transe24" morgen an. Dann gib's keine Meinungsänderungen mehr 
Und wir sind ja auch jetzt vollzählig


----------



## Sook (25. Oktober 2015)

So, Team ist angelegt, ihr müsst jetzt Mitgliedschaft "beantragen"

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/319

P.S. ich hab dann mal den Thread-Namen gleich angepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (26. Oktober 2015)

Dann drücke ich euch die Daumen und wünsche euch dicke Wadeln und Kette rechts.

Es gibt übrigens ein Comic mit dem Namen Transmetropolitan, geht um investigativen Journalismus und spielt in der Zukunft.


----------



## Chaotixx (28. Oktober 2015)

Team ist voll?
Wenn nein, wäre ich dabei


----------



## Sook (28. Oktober 2015)

Falls es sich noch jemand anders überlegt und wieder aussteigt , ist der Platz für dich reserviert ☺


----------



## Chaotixx (28. Oktober 2015)

Perfekt, danke


----------



## Sook (2. November 2015)

Moin,

1. Tag unserer WP-Team-Premiere. Ich leg’ dann gleich mal los, mit dem HT zur Arbeit.

Heute immerhin 5° C, aber sehr nebelig. Letzte Woche hatte ich schon knapp 0° C auf freiem Feld 



Das gute Wetter muss ja schliesslich ausgenutzt werden


----------



## sbradl (2. November 2015)

Mein Arbeitsweg ist "leider" zu kurz, um ihn mit dem Rad zu bewältigen... dafür gehts heut Abend 2h zum Klettern.

Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich mal fremdgehe (= mit meinem Fully eines anderen Herstellers fahre), darf ich das trotzdem eintragen oder verbietet der Transalp-Ehrenkodex das?


----------



## Jakten (2. November 2015)

Du kletterst ja auch ohne dein Transalp 
Also zählt es mMn.

Ich kann nicht sofort durchstarten. Habe mir am WE bei der Gartenarbeit eine Zerrung in der Wade geholt... Da brettert man die Berge rauf und runter holt sich im Garten eine Zerrung.
Sollte das hinderlich sein kann @Chaotixx gerne für mich einspringen.


----------



## likekiel (2. November 2015)

Ach verdammt, geht heut erst los? Dann waren die 5 Stunden über Stock und Stein gestern ja VÖLLIG um sonst


----------



## Chaotixx (2. November 2015)

@Jakten Ich kann für dich fahren und schicke dir die Tourdaten von Strava zu..? warst dann halt mal spontan in Frankfurt unterwegs xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PurerLeichtsinn (2. November 2015)

Erster Eintrag im Winterpokal dieses Jahr: Badminton


----------



## Sook (2. November 2015)

Wow, da habe ich jetzt meine Daten über Strava hochgeladen und wurde erstmal mit einem Berg Trophäen überschüttet


Spoiler: Trophäen










Wer hätte das gedacht... 

@Jakten Gute Besserung, aber das wird ja nicht sooo lange dauern, oder?


----------



## Jakten (2. November 2015)

Ich hoffe nicht, aber die ersten 1-2 Wochen werde ich nicht wirklich Sport machen können.


----------



## Sook (2. November 2015)

Na ja, 2 Wochen holst du locker wieder auf .  Einfach wie so einige Verrückte den halben bis ganzen Tag durchfahren.  1. Platz heute fast 8 h . Haben die keine Arbeit?


----------



## Jakten (2. November 2015)

Das mach ich noch nicht mal wenn ich frei habe. Wobei das Wetter grade mal richtig mitspielt.


----------



## sbradl (3. November 2015)

Sook schrieb:


> Na ja, 2 Wochen holst du locker wieder auf .  Einfach wie so einige Verrückte den halben bis ganzen Tag durchfahren.  1. Platz heute fast 8 h . Haben die keine Arbeit?


Guck mal den ersten Platz Einzelwertung (ohne Strava) an... 15h gefahren

Mein Ambition wurde jetzt auf 1x11 umgerüstet und hat Klickpedale bekommen. 10,4kg trail-taugliches Kampfgewicht (inkl. Variostütze) Heute gibts die erste Ausfahrt (vorher noch nie mit Klickis gefahren). Mal sehen ob bzw. wie oft ich umkippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sook (3. November 2015)

Sickgirl hatte gestern abend noch nicht eingetragen, hab ich heute morgen dann gesehen. Aber bei ihr ist der Name auch Programm 

Ich fahre am HT auch meist mit Klickies und bin in 3 Jahren erst 3 Mal "stumpf" umgefallen. Alles Gewöhnungssache


----------



## Jakten (3. November 2015)

Ich fahre am Crosser ausschließlich Clickies, besser geht's nicht.
Letztens auch am Enduro getestet. Generell kein Problem, aber was ist "wenn"...
Aber wenn du nur Meter machen willst und Trails runterrollst, probier ruhig mal die Clickies aus


----------



## sbradl (3. November 2015)

Naja ich hab ja 3 Räder, nur am HT für leichtere Trails und Marathons kommen Klickis für mich in Frage. Mit dem Summitrider und dem Fully einer anderen Marke fahre ich hauptsächlich technische steile Trails, da kommt mir das nicht in die Tüte


----------



## Chaotixx (3. November 2015)

Genau. Am Crosser fahre ich auch Klicks. Am Fully Flatpedals. Die Umstellung ist teilweise ungewohnt, aber nach dem ersten Adrenalinschub, weil man nicht ausgeklickt hat, denkt man wieder dran..


----------



## PurerLeichtsinn (3. November 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Guck mal den ersten Platz Einzelwertung (ohne Strava) an... 15h gefahren



15 Stunden an einem Tag??? Da orientiere ich mich doch lieber an der Strava Rangliste.


----------



## sbradl (3. November 2015)

So das war ne gaaaanz kurze runde bei mir. Die Lampe hat nen kabelbruch


----------



## Sook (3. November 2015)

Wie gut, dass meine Lampe gar kein Kabel hat 

Heute nur ne Runde walken/laufen. Die Nebelsuppe hat sich immer noch nicht aufgelöst. War gestern schon anstrengend und heute noch 4 ° kälter


----------



## Jakten (3. November 2015)

Einer unser Außendienstler hat auch über die Suppe gestern um Hamburg rum gemeckert...
Bei uns war da strahlend blauer Himmel


----------



## Chaotixx (3. November 2015)

Ich war heute 2,5 Stunden biken. Aber mit 150 PS unterm Arsch. Darf ich das auch eintragen? :-D Waren so 70km.. Wobei es glaub ich nur um die Zeit geht, oder?

Ekelhaft kalt auf dem Motorrad. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sook (3. November 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> ... 2,5 Stunden ... .... 70km..



Wie langsam bist du denn gefahren, das schaffe ich ja fast mit dem Fahrrad...

Ehm.. und nein, ich denke nicht, dass man das eintragen darf, mal abgehen davon, dass du ja gar nix eintragen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (3. November 2015)

Fahrstunde mit Grundfahrübungen.. xD Man muss ja "neuerdings" wieder eine Prüfung machen um mehr als 48 PS fahren zu dürfen, wenn man unter 25 ist..
Ach mist. Na dann fahrt halt alleine *pft* 

Ich drück euch 5 die Daumen!


Sook schrieb:


> Wie langsam bist du denn gefahren, das schaffe ich ja fast mit dem Fahrrad...
> 
> Ehm.. und nein, ich denke nicht, dass man das eintragen darf, mal abgehen davon, dass du ja gar nix eintragen kannst


----------



## Sook (3. November 2015)

Zum Winter mit dem Motorradfahren anfangen? Dann muss man sich auch nicht wundern, dass es kalt ist 

Und natürlich kann du hier als "Reservemitglied" jederzeit weiter mitmachen


----------



## Jakten (6. November 2015)

Ich werde dann morgen mal gucken ob was geht 

Kann ich auch "Werkstatt einrichten" eintragen?
Vorerst fertig.


----------



## sbradl (6. November 2015)

Ich sammel morgen auf jeden Fall ein paar Punkte. Werd eine größere Tour im Isergebirge fahren. Dank steil bergauf und steil/technisch bergab ist das Durschnittstempo da ziemlich gering und dann dauerts eben alles etwas länger. Gut, dass die Punkte nach Zeit vergeben werden.


----------



## Chaotixx (6. November 2015)

Bisher fehlt aber noch ein Fahrer.. (Stand gestern Abend). Weiß einer was mit ihm los ist?


----------



## likekiel (6. November 2015)

Ich habe gehört, der wird am Wochenende richtig reinhauen.


----------



## Chaotixx (6. November 2015)

@Jakten Montageständer von Lidl? Kommt mir so bekannt vor


----------



## Jakten (6. November 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> @Jakten Montageständer von Lidl? Kommt mir so bekannt vor


 
Der wird aber auch im Winter ersetzt...


----------



## Sook (6. November 2015)

likekiel schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, der wird am Wochenende richtig reinhauen.


Ja, ich hab mir auch schon Sorgen gemacht...

Ich werde am WE Reifen wechseln (Auto) und gefühlte 10.000 m2 Laub harken. Das kann man doch auch als alternative Sportart eintragen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (6. November 2015)

Ich mach das mit einem Laubbläser, zählt das auch?


----------



## Sook (6. November 2015)

Ich finde, dass ganze Sch...-Laub ist schon einen Punkt wert


----------



## Jakten (7. November 2015)

Meine ersten Punkte


----------



## likekiel (7. November 2015)

Der erste Schritt ist getan und morgen kämpf ich mich in die Top 3


----------



## Sook (7. November 2015)

Heute wurde, wie angekündigt, dem Laub der Kampf angesagt, nach dem die Reifen gewechselt wurden.
Die Bilder zeigen nur ein Teil des gesamten Ausmasses, welches es zu bekämpfen galt.
Vorher - nacher


 



Wie gut, dass ich zwischendurch eine kleine Radrunde eingelegt habe, denn als ich fast fertig war mit Laubharken, fing es an zu regnen  
Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, das ganze Outdoor Fitness zu nennen und einzutragen


----------



## likekiel (8. November 2015)

Was für ein traumhaftes Herbstwetter hier im Norden! Und ich habe wie versprochen Minuten gesammelt - und jede menge Schlamm.
Eine schöne rutschige Runde zu neunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (8. November 2015)

Ich war heute im Isergebirge und Singltrek pod smrkem unterwegs. 39km, 1360hm, geiles wetter, 2 geile abfahrten und eine lange und nette Unterhaltung mit einem Rentner-Paar aus Schleswig holstein


----------



## Sook (8. November 2015)

Auch ich habe natürlich das gute Wetter genutzt. Der nächtliche Sturm hatte sich zum Glück zum Morgen gelegt. Und das restliche Laub von den Bäumen gefegt .

Ich hab gerade gesehen, aktuell sind wir auf Platz 67. Würde mal sagen, das ist gar nicht sooo schlecht  Es kommen ja nur noch 21 Wochen....


----------



## sbradl (9. November 2015)

Sook schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade gesehen, aktuell sind wir auf Platz 67. Würde mal sagen, das ist gar nicht sooo schlecht  Es kommen ja nur noch 21 Wochen....



Wenn irgendwann Schnee liegen sollte und alle zu hause bleiben zeigt sich welches Team das Härteste ist


----------



## Jakten (9. November 2015)

Lieber Schnee als diese übertrieben vielen Blätter.
So schönes Wetter, aber die vielen Blätter auf den Trails verderben einem den Spaß an dem milden Temperaturen. Aus dem Grund habe ich auch gestern unsere Bäume im Garten lieber gestutzt und grob angefangen den Garten so langsam mal winterfest zu machen.


----------



## likekiel (9. November 2015)

Was findest du denn so schlimm an Blättern?


----------



## Jakten (9. November 2015)

Ich seh den Trail drunter nicht. Selbst wenn ich ihn sehe, sehe ich nicht wie die Beschaffenheit unter dem Laub ist (Steine, Äste, Matsch).


----------



## likekiel (9. November 2015)

Ja gut, man legt sich öfter auf die Nase wenn man seinen Fahrstil nicht anpasst. Das habe ich gestern gelernt


----------



## Sook (9. November 2015)

Also heute ist mir auf dem Hinweg zur Arbeit was passiert, dass kannte ich bisher nur aus dem Fernsehen oder Funny Videos.

Offensichtlich hatte es letzte Nacht ordentlich geregnet, morgens war es aber halbwegs trocken von oben. Aber anscheinend hat das hier so beliebte _LAUB_ einige Gullies verstopft, so dass an einigen Stellen gut Wasser auf der Straße stand.

Ich also auf dem Radweg unterwegs, als mich von hinten ein Auto überholt, dabei durch so eine Pfütze brettert und ich richtig abgeduscht werde, aber sowas von 


Das sah dann ungefähr so aus


 

Zum Glück hatte ich eine Regenjacke an, und in der Firma ziehe ich mich eh komplett um. Meine nassen Radklamotten habe ich dann erstmal im halben Büro verteilt zum Trocknen.

Morgen fahre ich mit dem Auto


----------



## sbradl (9. November 2015)

Kleine Anekdote dazu: als ich Fahrschule gemacht hab, hat neben mir ein Herr gesessen. Immer wenn der Lehrer meinte, für dieses oder jenes Vergehen gibt es diese oder jene Strafe, meinte der Herr ja stimmt, weil ihm das selbst schon passiert ist (daher war er auch im Lehrgang dabei, weil er zuviel Mist gemacht hat  Das durch die Pfütze fahren hat er auch gemacht und das hat ihn 500€ Bußgeld gekostet und er musste die Reinigung der Sachen zahlen


----------



## Sook (9. November 2015)

Leider war ich zu der Uhrzeit allein auf weiter Flur, somit keine Zeugen. Und das Kennzeichen konnte ich mir so schnell auch nicht merken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (9. November 2015)

Hilft ja auch nix... Also abhaken und drüber lachen


----------



## Sook (10. November 2015)

Sehe ich genau so  Weiter geht's


----------



## Sook (14. November 2015)

So, Wochenende steht vor der Tür und die Wetteraussichten im Norden sind eher besch.. eiden. Heute Schauer mit Wind, morgen Dauerregen . 



 

Ihr dürft dann gerne ein paar Punkte für mich mitmachen


----------



## sbradl (14. November 2015)

Hier im Osten scheint zwar momentan noch die Sonne aber das soll sich bald ändern... Und dann tagelang regen (und das zum Feiertag)


----------



## PurerLeichtsinn (14. November 2015)

Die heutige Ausfahrt war echt mal was neues.
Zuerst war es eine Mittleres Kettenblatt only Challenge. Und ich kann nur sagen 1x11 kann kommen! 

Aber dann bin ich bei der Abfahrt irgendwo unter einem Haufen Blätter an einer relativ großen sandigen Kante hängen geblieben und in Zeitlupe über den Lenker abgestiegen. Das Vorderrad hat sich einfach keinen Millimeter mehr nach vorne bewegt und in Kombination mit einem ziemlich starken Gefälle hat es mich einen sanften Köpper in ein weiches Blätterbett machen lassen. Ich war gerade dabei einen neuen Trail zu erkunden und war dementsprechend im Erkundertempo unterwegs. Der Sturz daher auch wirklich total unspektakulär, also wieder raufs auf Rad und den alt bekannten Trail runter gedonnert. Am Ende angekommen, wollte ich mit einer souveränen Betätigung der Remote meine Sattelstütze wieder auf Strampelhöhe bringen und so tun als wär nichts passiert. Doch Pustekuchen. Ich drückte ins leere.





Hat sowas schon mal jemand gehabt? Da darf ich wohl mal wieder etwas Lehrgeld bezahlen 

Den ganzen Rückweg mit runter gefahrenem Sattel abgestrampelt. Schön ist anders.


----------



## likekiel (14. November 2015)

PurerLeichtsinn schrieb:


> Den ganzen Rückweg mit runter gefahrenem Sattel abgestrampelt. Schön ist anders.



Aber das hat bestimmt die eine oder andere Minute mehr gebracht


----------



## Sook (14. November 2015)

Noch 2 Minuten länger strampeln hättest 1 Punkt mehr gehabt


----------



## PurerLeichtsinn (14. November 2015)

Naja, wäre das nicht passiert, wäre ich länger gefahren  


Sook schrieb:


> Noch 2 Minuten länger strampeln hättest 1 Punkt mehr gehabt


Das hab ich dann gemerkt, wo ich mein Fahrrad schon in mein Zimmer getragen hab...vor der Tür war ich zu sehr in Selbstmitleid versunken  Aber das wird mich jetzt eh Punkte kosten, bis ich es wieder heile hab....

Muss nochmal so ein Norddeutschland Wochenende einbauen, um das wieder aufzuholen


----------



## Sook (17. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Transalp (Signature) Gemeinde,
> 
> die letzten Wochen waren .... spannend. Ich habe andere Bikes getestet um einfach mal zu vergleichen. Dabei habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir im Frühjahr einen neuen Rahmen zu gönnen.
> Zur Auswahl Standen Banshee Rune, Transition Patrol und die Alutech Fanes.
> ...



Ich hoffe, du bleibst unserem Team trotzdem treu, auch wenn du "nur" den Rahmen wechselst 
Außerdem, wenn man ein neues Bike hat, will man ja auch mehr fahren, also mehr Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (17. November 2015)

Klar, am Sonntag gehts erst mal auf Waldautobahnen mit meinem Crosser los. Und der ist zig Jahre alt und von Decathlon.


----------



## Sook (17. November 2015)

Und natürlich Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ein neues Bike ist immer was Tolles. Pics werden natürlich erwartet


----------



## PurerLeichtsinn (18. November 2015)

Bei mir gabs zwar keinen neuen Rahmen, dafür gibts neues Schaltgedöns! Der Weihnachtsmann war bisschen zu früh dran dieses Jahr 

Dann wird das Ding mal dran gelötet


----------



## fliege1 (18. November 2015)

PurerLeichtsinn schrieb:


> Die heutige Ausfahrt war echt mal was neues.
> 
> Hat sowas schon mal jemand gehabt? Da darf ich wohl mal wieder etwas Lehrgeld bezahlen
> 
> Den ganzen Rückweg mit runter gefahrenem Sattel abgestrampelt. Schön ist anders.



Jo schon mal gesehen. Zum Glück nicht bei mir! Der Kollege ist auf'm Trail am Ast hängengeblieben, nur leicht aber hat gereicht. Wurde die Stütze gleich wieder von der Einkaufsliste gestrichen.


----------



## Sook (22. November 2015)

Heute hat sich der Winter schon mal in Norddeutschland blicken lassen.

Morgens um 8.30 Uhr frostig bei -2° C, Sonne und kein Wind


 

Und dann nachmittags das hier



 
Ab 11.00 Uhr gab's das schönste Schneetreiben, ist natürlich auch liegengeblieben. Somit hab ich mich dann im Schnee/Schneematsch auf den Weg zu den Pferden gemacht. Feinster Schneegriesel immer von vorne ins Gesicht . Wenigstens konnte ich meine neu erworbene Regenhose mal ausprobieren. Ja, hält trocken . Meine Klicks habe ich auch erstmal gegen Flats getauscht, damit ich mit dicken warmen Schuhen fahren kann. Hoffentlich bleibt das jetzt nicht so...

@sbradl Bin gespannt auf Bilder von deiner Tour gestern


----------



## sbradl (22. November 2015)

Sook schrieb:


> @sbradl Bin gespannt auf Bilder von deiner Tour gestern


Ich auch. Wird aber bestimmt ne ganze Weile dauern. Der Fotograf meinte kurz vor Tourende seine 32GB Speicherkarte wäre voll (1200 Bilder)... Das hat er vorher noch nie bei einer Tour geschafft  Bin aber mit dem Fully (eines anderen Herstellers) gefahren 

Aber der Summitrider und das Ambition werden im Winter wieder öfter zum Einsatz kommen, versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sook (22. November 2015)

Ist doch egal, mit was für einem Bike, das Ergebnis zählt . Und bei der Menge Bilder muss ja was Gutes rausgekommen


----------



## sbradl (22. November 2015)

Sook schrieb:


> Und bei der Menge Bilder muss ja was Gutes rausgekommen



Bei dem Fotografen kommen IMMER gute Bilder raus... einige seiner Fotos von mir auf einem Transalp waren auch schon Foto des Tages


----------



## Jakten (22. November 2015)

Bei so vielen Fotos läuft er doch nur neben euch her, oder fährt er nebenbei auch noch Rad?


----------



## sbradl (23. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Fotos läuft er doch nur neben euch her, oder fährt er nebenbei auch noch Rad?


Er fährt bei den interessanten Stellen einfach als erster runter und macht dann die Fotos. Da ich der langsamste bin gibts von mir immer die meisten Bilder, weil definitiv immer einer mit Kamera vor mir unten ist und wartet


----------



## Sook (6. Dezember 2015)

Heute und gestern hab' ich als alternativen Sport ca. 4 kg Kekse gebacken, das wäre doch eigentlich mind. 100 Punkte wert, oder? 





Einen schönen restlichen 2. Advent 


 und Nikolausi wünsche ich noch


----------



## Jakten (6. Januar 2016)

Hier geht's ja ums WP Team, da darf ich auch mal mein WP-Bike zeigen.
Das Bild ist vom 30.12. auf der Halde Hoppenbruch mitten im Ruhrpott.

Der Dämpfer wird im Frühjahr durch einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS ersetzt, der Kage Dämpfer ist eine Zwischenlösung die erstaunlich gut funktioniert da die Fanes nicht so wippt wie das Siggi.


----------



## Jakten (15. März 2016)

Soooo, das Ende des Winter ist Nahe.
Danke das ich auch trotz Wechsel des Herstellers mitfahren durfte. Es war lustiger Smalltalk dabei 
Danke für das leckere Norddeutsche Bier 

Noch ist er in meinem Besitz, ich brauchte ja was in der Hand um bei euch mitzufahren ;-)






Gefahren bin ich allerdings hier mit, Interessen ändern sich. Für Bergabliebhaber dann doch die bessere Wahl.







Danke liebes WP - Team und eine schöne Saison


----------



## sbradl (15. März 2016)

Ich bin ja auch ab und zu mit einem anderen Bike unterwegs gewesen  Schätze mal die Hälfte der Zeit mit diesem Schätzchen:





und die andere Hälfte mit dem Ambition. Und eine Schneetour mit dem wintertauglich umgebauten Summitrider war auch dabei.


----------



## sbradl (3. November 2016)

Es ist wieder soweit... machen wir dieses Jahr wieder mit?


----------



## Sook (3. November 2016)

Ähm also ich bin schon in einem anderenTeam unterwegs  

Aber gibt hier ja viele "Neue"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (3. November 2016)

Sook schrieb:


> Ähm also ich bin schon in einem anderenTeam unterwegs


Schäm dich


----------



## Sook (3. November 2016)

Aber im neuen Team ist außer meinen TAs noch ein Signature unterwegs


----------



## sbradl (3. November 2016)

Das machts ja noch schlimmer... Du klaust uns die Leute


----------



## Chaotixx (3. November 2016)

Bin auch schon in einem. In meiner Firma haben wir eins auf gemacht [emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (3. November 2016)

Und ich bin unmotiviert diesen Winter...
Werde den Winter viel am Strand sein um mein 3-Rad zu bewegen. Der Strand ist nicht so matschig wie hier in den Wäldern.

3-Rad?


----------



## Sook (3. November 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Werde den Winter viel am Strand sein


Bist du umgezogen?


----------



## Jakten (4. November 2016)

Leider nicht. Aber in 3 Stunden bin ich in NL am Strand und in 4 Stunden in Frankreich nähe Calais.


----------

